# Los Angeles Lakers @ Phoenix Suns Game Thread



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

<center>















Los Angeles Kobes (21-18) @ Phoenix Suns (25-13)

Date: Friday, January 20th
Time: 7:30 pm

*Television:*















KCAL BSPN

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































S. Nash R. Bell B. Diaw S. Marion K. Thomas 







































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom K. Brown C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Devean George
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

Phoenix Suns





























Eddie House
James Jones
Leandro Barbosa
Pat Burke

Suns Forum Game Thread
</center>

Part of this thread I took from the Laker board. Enjoy


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I was just going to make a real thread lol. and yeah i saw LA thread, just had the pics making fun of their own players and bench


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:laugh: Funny.. but anyways ya'll should win tonight.. It's a matter of Odom showing up or Odum showing up!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lakers pick-n-roll defense is probable one of the worst in the league.


I say the Suns blow them out.


Suns also play alot better D at home.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Haha! Well played. I would've done the same thing if I had to make the thread. (which is probably why it's not my job)


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> Haha! Well played. I would've done the same thing if I had to make the thread. (which is probably why it's not my job)


My personal fav is Pat Burke as the black hole. 

Also I picked "hitman" for House because I've actually heard him called that... I think it's catchy Eddie "Hitman" House.... and for some reason I've always thought Diaw looked a little like the tin man... don't know why.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol awesome thread dude... If we play like we did against the Clips, and don't let them creep back in it, we'll be fine ^_^


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

goodluck guys


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Good win for the Suns.

Looked as if the Lakers we gonna compete and then the 3rd quarter came......


Nash so close to a thriple-dub.

And wtf is up with Diaw? Two bad games in a row.......


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I heard Diaw had the flu. It's been going around from different Suns players and now he's got it.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

It was a nice game and Marion was going nuts again... Anyone know why the Lakers are always on national TV -.- I thought we were the funnest team to watch because of our style of play...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> It was a nice game and Marion was going nuts again... Anyone know why the Lakers are always on national TV -.- I thought we were the funnest team to watch because of our style of play...


Lakers have more fans from all over the place.


Anytime I see one of their away games.

It turns out half of the home crowd are La---Kobe fans.


----------

